# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  2 maanden niet meer ongesteld geworden

## Meisje22

Ik ben een meisje van 22 jaar en ik ben altijd regelmatig ongesteld geweest. Ik kon bijna op de dag af voorspellen wanneer ik het weer werd. Ruim een jaar geleden ben ik samen gaan wonen en de eerste maand daardoor veel stress gehad. Vanaf die tijd werd ik minder vaak ongesteld (1x per 2 mnd. i.pv. 1x per mnd.). Ik dacht dat het met de stress te maken had en deed er nog niets mee. Na ongeveer een half jaar ben ik naar de dokter gegaan en die vertelde me dat er nog niets aan de hand was zolang het maar niet helemaal wegbleef. Inmiddels ben ik al een paar maanden niet meer ongesteld geworden. Wel ben ik eind vorig jaar gestopt met de pil. Ook heb ik al jaren last van migraine. Ik ga volgende week weer een afspraak maken bij de dokter en voor de zekerheid maar weer een test doen ondanks dat ik veilig seks heb. Heeft er iemand tips en/of ervaringen? Ik begin me nu namelijk wel zorgen te maken ook m.b.t. mijn vruchtbaarheid.

----------

